# مشروع جاد فى الاسكندريه مع ووجود الامكانيات ما هى طرق انتاج السلفونيك



## السورى محمد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليك اخوانى المهندسين العرب 

من المعروف ان السلفونيك اهم مكون للصابون ولغيره من المنظفات 

وبأذن الله سنقوم بعمل هذا المشروع فى الاسكندريه فى مصر 

فلو امكن توضيح طرق انتاج السلفونيك 

وهل جميع الطرق هذه تحتاج الى وجود غلايه لتحويل الماء الى بخار 

وشكرا لكم جميعا ​


----------



## السورى محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم برجاء المساعده اخوانى الكرام


----------



## umaksood (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم
ربنا يوفقك وارسل اليك رابط لاخ فاضل عمل دراسة جدوى شاملة تستطيع ان تبني عليها ولو حبيت اي مساعدة فعلية ارجو الاتصال ولا تنسانا بالدعاء
http://rapidshare.com/files/291052984/Techno-Economic_Study_for_LABSA_Production.doc.htmlhttp://rapidshare.com/files/291052984/Techno-Economic_Study_for_LABSA_Production.doc.html


----------



## pop29 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السورى محمد قال:


> السلام عليك اخوانى المهندسين العرب
> 
> من المعروف ان السلفونيك اهم مكون للصابون ولغيره من المنظفات
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم وربنا يوفقك
الحمد لله انا لسه عامل وحده انتاج سلفونيك بالاسكندريه
للتواصل و للمساعده 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)
وانا متواجد مستعد للمساعده


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## umaksood (15 نوفمبر 2009)

pop29 قال:


> السلام عليكم وربنا يوفقك
> الحمد لله انا لسه عامل وحده انتاج سلفونيك بالاسكندريه
> للتواصل و للمساعده
> (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)
> وانا متواجد مستعد للمساعده


الأخ بوب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هناك من يريد عمل وحده انتاج
نريد الاستفادة من خبرتك في هذا المجال
وكم تقريبا التكلفه الاستثماريه وكمية الانتاج اليومية المتاحة
في انتظار ردك ان شاء الله


----------



## pop29 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

umaksood قال:


> الأخ بوب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هناك من يريد عمل وحده انتاج
> نريد الاستفادة من خبرتك في هذا المجال
> وكم تقريبا التكلفه الاستثماريه وكمية الانتاج اليومية المتاحة
> في انتظار ردك ان شاء الله


االسلام عليكم 
التكلفه الاستثماريه في حدود 300 الف و ذلك لانتاج 2 طن يوميا
بما في ذلك تكلفه الخامات لمده 10 ايام عمل ومرحله التشغيل الاولي 160 الف


----------



## سمسم80 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم . بأذن الله انا ناوي أنشئ مصنع لانتاج السلفونيك . ممكن حد يفيدني بالتكلفة المبدئية والادوات المطلوبة ومكان الحصول عليها.ياريت ضروري جدا


----------



## sgk (8 يناير 2010)

الاخ pop29
ان شاء الله انا ناوي افتح مصنع للسلفونيك في مصر
براجاء الافادة بطريقة عمل السلفونيك بالطريقة العادية و المعدات اللازمة لذلك واماكن تصنيعها وشرائها .
وارجو الاتصال المباشر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود برنس (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا على التعاون البناء بين الاعضاء لكن برجاء الرد على اسلة الخاصة بمشروع السلفونك من معدات غيرة


----------



## محمد الكيميائي 11 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد 
انا كنت رئيس قسم بمعمل سلفنة بالشام 
المعمل ينتج حوالي 85 طن باليوم 
تكلفتو حوالي 200 مليون ليرة 
شغل شركة ايطالية اسما مارسينا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم حبيبنا محمد انا عبد العزيز من الشام
يعني انت بتعرف صناعة السلفونيك من الالف الى الياء؟ 
ازا في مجال نحكي بركي بصير في بيناتنا تعامل وبركي منفيد اخواتنا بالمنتدى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة محمد وعبد العزيز 
المعمل الذى يتحدث عنة الاخ محمد هو من احدث التكنولوجيات فى العالم ويعمل بالطريقة المستمرة ويستخدم الكبريت الخام لتحويلة الى ثالث اكسيد الكبريت ليتم بة السلفنة ولكن ما يتحدث عنة الاخوة هنا هو معمل صغير يعمل بنظام الباتش ويستخدم حمض الكبريتيك المدخن فى السلفنة ( يكون المنتج فى هذا النوع غامق اللون ويحتوى على نسبة من الحامض الحر ) وكلفة المعمل الاجمالية ( المعدات ) لا تتجاوز ال 20 الف دولار ولكن كلفة الانتاج اعلى من الطريقة الاولى .
ولكن اهم ما ينبغى البحث فية فى البداية هو مدى توفر مادة ال (lab) الخامة الاساسية فى التصنيع ؟؟؟ 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (28 مارس 2010)

اخ chemicalengبشكرك كتير على سعة صدرك وطيبة قلبك الكبير يا تئبرني 
بالنسبة لصناعة السلفونيك يا ريت تفيدنا فيها ن طئطئ لسلام عليكم ونحنا الك من الممنونين والشاكرين بركي ان شاء الله بحسن استخدمها بصناعة المنظفات ومنفيد الناس ومنستفيد
شكرا كتير الك على كلشي
السلام عليكم


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

يوجد لدينا حامض سلفونيك تركيز (بيور - عادي) فاتح - غامق
سعر الطن بيور :- 9000 جنيه مصري
سعر الطن عادي:- 8000 جنيه مصري
واذ يسعدنا ان نخدم سيادتكم 000
المتحدة لتصنيع السلفونيك 
مدير المبيعات :- محاسب / محمد حبيب
0020101740987


----------



## محمد السيد عواد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الكرام لو تكرمتم انا عايز اعرف كيفية صناعة حمض السلفونيك وماهو lab المستخدم فى صناعته
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

موفقين مشروع جميل جدا 
والله الموفق


----------



## sharifalasali (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواتى هل يوجد صور او مخطط وحدة انتاج السلفونيك العادى


----------

